# Turkey Broadheads?



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Well I've been lucky enough to draw my second turkey tag in the last 5 years and i'm looking to use my bow once again. Last time I hunted with my bow I just used a 4 blade muzzy with the muzzy spring loaded arms behind it. My question is, has anyone tried any of the "specialty" turkey tips? I'm freaking afraid of using the guilotine because I'm afraid I'll cut my whole hand off. Has anyone tried the Gobbler Getters? http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...h/search-box.jsp.form1&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1

Or do you think I should just stick to the proven winner, the ole' 4-blade muzzy?


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

The Magnus Bullhead is a fantastic head. Check it out!

http://www.magnusbroadheads.com/bullhead.html


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

I was going to ask the same question so now I'll just sit back and watch this post. My boy and I have drawn turkey tags this year for the first time and I plan on attempting to take mine with archery tackle. I'd be interested in hearing from some successful archery turkey hunters or even from other folks on their opinions. What’s best as far as ground blind, tree stand or natural cover? Call, don’t call, just looking for some tips to help us both out. I’d really like to see my son get his, as for me, it was money well spent just to get me out early and let me shoot at something with my bow.


----------



## Boly (Sep 23, 2008)

Are the draw results out already? I thought they didn't come out until the 29th! :?:


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

Yea there out, my account was hit about 1 week ago, second charge showed up on Friday.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I heard that this broadhead is the VERY best broadhead that money can buy...........especially for Turkey. :lol: 


















You can check them out at epekhunting.com


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

You would think that the hand model would have cleaned the dirt out under his nails before the photo shoot.....gross. _/O


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> You would think that the hand model would have cleaned the dirt out under his nails before the photo shoot.....gross. _/O


Why would he want to look like a girly boy? He is a hunter and a dang good one at that so he wanted that to come out in the photo op.

He has been modeling all over the west.............actually his other thumb looks better because the nail has a big scar running through the middle of it...............thus much more manly. :lol:


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

I use these:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/commo ... .jsp.form1

From my experience, this is why I use them. I have used typical broad heads for hunting and with turkeys, the breast are white meat so not a lot of large blood veins going through there.

I have made the mistake of shooting a turkey standing broadside and just getting some white meat on an arrow. 

What I learned from that is I did not need the pass through like you want on big game, instead I want the arrow to stay in the turkey (like a small caliber hollow point - you want it to deliver 100% off the shock to the target by staying in it, not creating an exit). In the photo of the Cabela's link, the adder point is shown with the taper pointing one direction. I turn is 180* and make it point the other way to give the maximum shocking power. As a result, it really folds these points around. I found it will knock a turkey to the ground. I will still run up to it after the shock to make sure it won't get away but the razor head / adder point is usually a very effective combination.

Back to the "meat only" on my arrow story&#8230;it was a broadside shot. The vitals of a turkey I view as a big pie plate - literally. Nail the pie plate to a target and you have a big round target to shoot at. Lay the plate on a table and you have a paper thin disk you are trying to hit. I will not take a shot on a turkey (with a bow) unless it is coming straight towards me or going directly away. The reason for this is it is VERY easy to judge the center line and stick the vitals. When they are broadside, due to the feathers it is hard to judge where the vitals are and also I personally think it presents a smaller target.

I have shot a couple after the "meat only" turkey and was lucky enough to slice the wing clean (did not break - sliced smooth) and stick it in the heart. I realized those shots are not a high percentage, so that is why I rely on the axis I can judge the center line. Just my opinion, but I think adding some shock and not having an arrow pass through is important on turkeys.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Nueces said:


> Just my opinion, but I think adding some shock and not having an arrow pass through is important on turkeys.


I agree with you on this one, last time I hunted turkey I used the Muzzy spring loaded arms for the very purpose of a lot of "shock".

I might just give the ole' Epek's a try...100% satisfaction guarantee, right?


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

The vitals on a turkey are about the size of a silver dollar. That's why you see more head chopper broadheads. The head is actually a bigger target.

If going for body shots, you absolutely will have better success if you do not pass through. If you pass through, and missed vitals, the bird will escape, if you do not pass through, the bird will be immobilized (likely).

As for stands, cover & blinds-definately go with a ground blind. They have made more successful turkey hunters than anything. You do not need to blow $500 on a double bull either-especially since Kieth & Brooks don't own Double Bull anymore. You can get by with any ground blind for turkeys. Turkeys won't smell you, they'll only see you, so unless you plan on using a blind for deer/elk/bear/other smellers, spend the money on really good camo & other gear.

Good luck to you!

PS, you get bonus tags in Nebraska for turkeys, and all are over the counter-out of control population here!


----------



## bullseye (Jan 29, 2009)

i read an article several years ago about the best head to use fr turks.and also seen a video of a guy using these heads ,you want a hard knock down impact not a pass through.you dont need no fancy turk broad head even [though they will surely do a fine job]but no need to spend alot of extra dough.all u need is to get is some original bear broadheads, the 2 blade ones with bleeders or any sim.ones they are cheap but very tough.u cut or file the tip down an 1/8 or 1/4 of an inch making a flat surface and this creates a kinda blunt affect.limmits penetration on turk,and has one heck of a knockdown punch.most of yr shots will prob be around 30 yd and under.the guy on the video shot his turk at 18 yd whith a 70 lb bow and on impact he litterally rolled the turkey 2 times and it hardly even kicked....it was awsome.and the arrow stayed in the bird.broke bothe wings and was sticking out opposite side about 3 inches...not speaking from experience ..just read and seen on video but makes sence.good hunting


----------

